# A couple more



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I just pullled these ones of the dryer today. The first two are magic maker copies that I made. I borrowed one from Jerkin on here a couple weeks ago and copied it. It took me a couple attempts to get the weighting the way I wanted them. I think I got it right on these two. 










The bottom one is another jerkbait that I made with a rear lip in it. I wanted to see if the lip would help with getting it to glide more side to side on a serious rip without blowing out. Well, I am not sure if it's going to work. I tried this one out and the weighting isn't quite right. It'll still glide nice, but on the pause the tail really adds resistance and this one sinks nose first. I got another one ready that I changed the weight placement in to see if I got it or not. I also added my 3d eyes to it. Here's a close up of the eye.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking baits


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I like those Mark!...Especially the prism walleye...nice work.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

And firetiger! The pic turned out crappy. I just couldn't get a good picture without some glare.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those all look great! Really like the middle one and the firetiger (which reminds me of a perch yo zuri i have). Did you put down mylar under the firetiger? Great job blending the holographic tape (guessing, or is it thinner material that you glued down?) with the paint in the middle one.

How did you blend the tape and paint so nicely in the middle one? Tape, coat, paint, coat, paint, coat, (coat?). Or even more paint and coat layers?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

James,
It's just mylar tape. I then put on two coats of etex making sure the edges of tape were buried in the etex. Then I just painted it in one shot, remember I hate painting. I then put three more coats of etex over all of it. I didn't put any tape on the firetiger. Just straight paint. I got two more ready for paint, one with mylar for another walleye and one with silver hvac tape. I'm in the middle of my work week here, so won't be painting again until monday. I have a few more on the dryer that I'm trying to have ready for paint by then. Thanks for the compliments!


----------

